# Bezzera Unica PID and Nemox Lux in redecorated cupboard of joy!



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

Finally took the plunge and upgraded a Gaggia Baby and De'Longhi grinder and loving it!







My only regret is the amount of gound coffee going in the bin trying to dial in different beans!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

mmmm different....i'm not sure about that *wall mounted grinder* though :classic_wink:


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

There's a thread specifically about don't vacuum up coffee because of what it does to the vacuum cleaner filters. I hope the Dyson being there isn't a sign of how often grinds go everywhere.

Nice Christmas pressies for yourself there.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

I've had the Nemox grinder for six years, a month ago finally substituted by Niche and I would advise you to upgrade that part of your set up sooner, as the new grinder just made so much difference for the better cup of coffee. I like the look of the Unica a lot, very nice corner.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

AndyDClements said:


> There's a thread specifically about don't vacuum up coffee because of what it does to the vacuum cleaner filters. I hope the Dyson being there isn't a sign of how often grinds go everywhere.
> 
> Nice Christmas pressies for yourself there.


 It's a non issue if you use a Henry. Sometimes if I don't like an espresso, I just vacuum it. Proper stuff, none of this nouveau nonsense nonsense stuff. 😂


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

L2en said:


> I've had the Nemox grinder for six years, a month ago finally substituted by Niche and I would advise you to upgrade that part of your set up sooner, as the new grinder just made so much difference for the better cup of coffee. I like the look of the Unica a lot, very nice corner.


 Thanks for this! Yeah I thought this might be the case but one step at a time! I've read somewhere about a mod you can do so that you can set the grind size in between the the numbered 'steps'. But I agree - retention levels are annoyingly high. Beats the De'Longhi grinder I had before by a long shot in any event!


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> There's a thread specifically about don't vacuum up coffee because of what it does to the vacuum cleaner filters. I hope the Dyson being there isn't a sign of how often grinds go everywhere.
> 
> Nice Christmas pressies for yourself there.





Rumpelstiltskin said:


> mmmm different....i'm not sure about that *wall mounted grinder* though :classic_wink:


 I've been confined to the household cupboard - hence the other appliances


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi @Legs ; As a current Baby owner can I ask what improvements you've noticed going to the Bezzera?

It's a gorgeous looking machine and probably the one I'd like but not sure I can justify the cost plus the maintenance aspect of a HX machine worries me.

Would love to read your thoughts!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Chriss29 said:


> Hi @Legs ; As a current Baby owner can I ask what improvements you've noticed going to the Bezzera?
> 
> It's a gorgeous looking machine and probably the one I'd like but not sure I can justify the cost plus the maintenance aspect of a HX machine worries me.
> 
> Would love to read your thoughts!


 The Unica is an SBDU machine, not an HX. What's the worry regarding maintenance?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ah OK that's good then 

I suppose my concern is that as a more complicated machine to my Baby 06 there will be more maintenance to carry out but maybe that's not the case?!

I'm still early on in my espresso journey so I won't be moving on just yet as I don't understand the pros and cons of Hx versus baby (thermoblock?). Equally I don't even know what I would like to improve in my next machine

Plus I'm not sure how my espresso consumption will change once I'm back in the office 5 days. Like life in general at the moment, too many unknowns!

What I do know for sure is that I have no interest what so ever in using bottled water or filters which I know is perhaps sacrilege to say and I dare say means there's no point upgrading then, which is fine by me!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Chriss29 said:


> Ah OK that's good then
> 
> I suppose my concern is that as a more complicated machine to my Baby 06 there will be more maintenance to carry out but maybe that's not the case?!
> 
> ...


 Haha! Yep! Keep your kit. A wise choice!


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

Chriss29 said:


> Ah OK that's good then
> 
> I suppose my concern is that as a more complicated machine to my Baby 06 there will be more maintenance to carry out but maybe that's not the case?!
> 
> ...


 Hi @Chriss29!

So, just for background - this is a single boiler machine (not heat exchanger) so best if you're mainly making espresso rather than milky coffees as you have to wait to heat the boiler to the correct steam temp.

In terms of water - using tap water is fine in my opinion but, depending on the hardness of your water, you will need to descale more regularly. Monthly backflushing is good practice too. This level of maintenance is the same for any espresso machine though!

In terms of performance compared to the Baby - there is just so much more you can play with! You would only upgrade to this machine if you want to spend time 'dialling in' your espresso i.e. adjusting the different variables (brew temp/grind/dose/pressure/extraction time) to get the best tasting drink. This quality of machine also ensures stability of each variable every time (e.g. the PID boiler and E61 group gives very stable temperatures for the duration of extraction) so that you can understand the effect of changing each one on the flavour.

If you don't want to get this nerdy/don't have a grinder then stick to the Baby - still a very solid machine! Hope that helps!


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey @Legs ; Thanks for taking the time to report back, much appreciated. I feel I do want to get nerdy with espresso so this machine is certainly on the short list.

My main concern with E61 groups is the warm up time but if the difference is that noticeable I guess it is what it is so I'll need to adjust.

I just need to get my head around turning on a machine for 30 mins to make a 30 second espresso!


----------

